# Bad Bramstedt?



## andreask74 (23. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

hat jemand Lust, an den Wochenenden eine Runde mit dem MTB um Bad Bramstedt zu fahren? Ich komme aus Weddelbrook und mache das regelmäßig. Mitfahrer sind jedoch Mangelware und daher jederzeit gerne willkommen! Strecken (meist Wald- und Feldwege) zwischen 20-65 km sind kein Problem und werden je nach Lust, Laune & Wetter gewählt.

Also: wer Lust hat, einfach melden und los geht’s.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## freeNox (30. Juni 2017)

Moin,

Komme auch aus der Gegend, im ein bis zwei Wochen bin ich dabei.

Gruß Malte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andreask74 (11. Juli 2017)

freeNox schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Komme auch aus der Gegend, im ein bis zwei Wochen bin ich dabei.
> 
> Gruß Malte



So, ein bis zwei Wochen sind um. Wie siehts aus?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## freeNox (11. Juli 2017)

Hi Andreas,

Du sagst es ;-) nett das du fragst!
Wie sieht es am Samstag oder Sonntag bei dir aus?
Unter der Woche ist es bei mir meist eher schlecht, zumindest in dieser Woche.

Kannst gerne als PM Antworten

Grüße,
 Malte


----------



## freeNox (8. August 2020)

*Hallo Biker in Norddeutschland,*

wir planen auf dem Gelände des TSV Weddelbrook Sportvereins eine Bike Strecke zu bauen!

Einen ersten Plan für unterschiedliche Strecken gibt es bereits, definitiv werden alle ihren Spaß haben 
Mit dem Sportverein sind wir abgestimmt und werden dort eine neue Sparte gründen, jeder der mitmachen will ist herzlich willkommen!

Unser Plan ist bis zum Frühjahr 2021 mit dem Bau der Strecke fertig zu sein.
Doch bis dahin ist noch einiges zu tun! Wir können jede helfende Hand gebrauchen und freuen uns mit euch die Strecken zu bauen und dort zu fahren!

Am 21. August um 20 Uhr findet auf dem Gelände des TSV Weddelbrook Sportvereins ein Informationsabend inkl. Presse statt.
Dort können wir euch die ersten Pläne zeigen.

*Kommt zahlreich vorbei - wir freuen uns, wenn ihr Leute mitbringt und Interesse zeigt!!!*


Stellt gerne Fragen!


keep on bikeing 





__





						Biken in Weddelbrook
					

Hallo Biker in Norddeutschland,  wir planen auf dem Gelände des TSV Weddelbrook Sportvereins eine Bike Strecke zu bauen!  Einen ersten Plan für unterschiedliche Strecken gibt es bereits, definitiv werden alle ihren Spaß haben :) Mit dem Sportverein sind wir abgestimmt und werden dort eine neue...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Jonisator (3. März 2021)

Moin,
gibt es Neuigkeiten bezüglich der geplanten Stecke in Zusammenhang mit dem TSV Weddelbrook ?

Grüße


----------



## freeNox (3. März 2021)

Moin,
letzte Info Ende Dezember 2020 ist, dass die Bauzeichnung erstellt wird um den Bauantrag einzureichen. 
Bleibt also spannend wann der Bau und das buddeln losgehen kann.


----------



## freeNox (19. Juni 2021)

Es geht endlich los! Alle Anträge sind genehmigt und wir bekommen nächste Woche Sand geliefert 

Wer Zeit und Lust hat kommt nächsten Sonntag ab 10 Uhr bei TSV Wedelbrook vorbei. Wir können jede helfende Hand mit einer Schaufel gebrauchen und freuen uns wenn du mit dabei bist.

Heidmoorer Str. 54, 24576 Weddelbrook


Die Wochenende bzw. Tage unter der Woche wird dann weitergebaut, also auch hier ist jeder herzliche eingeladen mit zu machen.

Bis dahin,
Grüße Malte


----------



## Jonisator (20. Juni 2021)

Was soll genau gebaut werden ? Dirtpark, Pumptrack oder allgemeine Mtb-Strecken?
Bin nächste Woche leider schon unterwegs, hätte sonst gerne mitgeholfen...


----------



## freeNox (21. Juni 2021)

Na dann bist du vielleicht ein anderen Tag dabei und bringst deinen Spaten mit ;-) es gibt genug zum anpacken.

Wir wollen drei jumplines und ein pumptrack bauen. Die jumpline schwarz wird eher dirtjump Sprünge habe, also steiler als die Tables auf der blauen Strecke.

Sollte also für jeden was dabei sein 

Grüße Malte


----------



## freeNox (26. Juni 2021)

Sand wurde geliefert, treffen ist morgen um 12 Uhr , wir freuen uns auf jeden der dabei ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeNox (30. Juni 2021)

Die Strecke in Wedelbrook nimmt Form an 
Schwarze und blaue Strecke sind mit der ersten Schicht Erde soweit fertig.
Am kommenden Wochenende kommt noch ordentlich Lehm Boden mit drauf und dann geht es an die Feinheiten.
Helfenden Hände sind sehr willkommen!


----------

